# Cleaning egr valve...



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

In cleaning the EGR valve can you just disconnect the small hose running to it and use some cleaner or must you unbolt it and remove it completely to get a good cleaning done. Also, what should be used to clean out the carbon without ruining the diaphram?


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*EGR Service*

Now this I do know, based on what a Nissan mechanic told me.
You will purchase some carburetos cleaner or brake cleaner. Fully remove the EGR from car. DO NOT spray the diaprham with the chemical spray into the black part where the EGR tube would connect NOT the spring thing. Or soak it in the cleaner. Before you install push diapram up and place your finger over hose inlet, if it does not come back down (the diapram) then it is good. Take a small thin device to break up any tough deposits let completely dry and re-install! He also said to sray the chemical into the METAL tubes to break up any airway constrition deposits as well, remember spray only the metal tubes. Or you car go to a local bone yard and re-condition one in your spare time and install it when you are ready, because you need it in order to drive your car. New part cost about $80.00 0.5 hour to install $32.00 instal.


----------



## sktan (May 22, 2017)

dschrier said:


> In cleaning the EGR valve can you just disconnect the small hose running to it and use some cleaner or must you unbolt it and remove it completely to get a good cleaning done. Also, what should be used to clean out the carbon without ruining the diaphram?


You should remove it completely to get a good job done.


----------

